# Analog vs Digital Gamepad



## Digital_Paladin_ (Jul 30, 2006)

i have read reviews that for racing games analog gamepad is the best.

i have currently frontech gamepad which has digital and analog sticks.

i am not comfortable with the analog sticks. so i want to buy a d-pad with

analog control.

i have zeroed my choice on 

1.)logitech precision 2 gamepad

2.) saitek p220

my question is are they analog gamepad or digital? how can we know that?

also if they are not analog then please suggest analog gamepad with D-pad

not sticks.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 30, 2006)

i dont think a D-Dpad is analog.. it is digital zero One
it can either be pressed or not pressed....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm .. u already have a good gamepad with both analog and digital pads !! why would u like to change it ???

Also ... the joysticks are completely analog controller ... so if u want that u can get one ...


----------



## knight17 (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont have a game pad and I have never used onr 
One question??Can I play all games using a gamepad.?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 31, 2006)

Well .. actually .. FPS , TPS , RTS are not meant to be played on pads or joysticks ... but otherwise they're awesome for simulation and sport games ... anything like NFS or Fifa will attract u more if u have a gamepad  ....


----------

